# Smart way to TV



## Guest (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi all!

Many threads in the forum is about how to best watch TV from UK and other countries in Cyprus. It seems that it will be harder and harder to use Satellite so another alternative is using Internet. The newest and most expensive tv-sets have internet built in or you can watch on your computer. 
I have tried to find a better solution (also cheaper), a new TV is unnecessary and watching on the computer is not fun for the rest of the family.

Our TV is fairly ok, flatscreen about 6 years old. Most of flatscreen TV sets also have a connection called HDMI. Normally used to connect f.ex. a DVD player, set top box, laptop etc. If your TV have this connector you can now buy a small PC dongle and the TV will be transformed to a computer with wireless internet, where you can surf and watch uk or other TV channels, Video on Demand like Netflix etc.

The one PC dongle with the best references is one from the Company Point of View. Its all new so its not on their homepage yet but it is sold here in Germany for 99 Euro. That includes also charger, wireless keyboard and all cables needed.

it works like a dream and if your TV can show HD tv the pc will also show HD

Here is a link to a test

Point of View launches HDMI Smart TV Dongle

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It looks very interesting Anders. Once a person has bought the dongle is there any ongoing charge for use?


----------



## Karen and Dave (May 23, 2012)

Anders,

This looks really good; I am currently in Germany and would like to get one. Where are they being sold?

Thanks,


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Karen and Dave said:


> Anders,
> 
> This looks really good; I am currently in Germany and would like to get one. Where are they being sold?
> 
> Thanks,


They are sold at Conrads at least. But probably also in other places

Anders


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

Veronica said:


> It looks very interesting Anders. Once a person has bought the dongle is there any ongoing charge for use?


The only cost if any is for a VPN. Same as if you use a computer.

Anders


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Looks good !
Another option , which is what I use , is to buy an Apple TV box for $99. 
This connects to your TV and Internet . I have downloaded Filmon to my ipad and all my iTunes films and downloaded stuff can be watched on your TV.
With Filmon and BBC iplayer downloaded , you can watch live TV from all over the World.
Again the only monthly costs are to my English VPN supplier , which is £5 per month.
A lot depends on your Internet speed , so buy the fastest option possible. Cynanet are improving their speeds across the island , but not sure when we will get this upgrade in Pafos .


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

sjg-uk said:


> Looks good !
> Another option , which is what I use , is to buy an Apple TV box for $99.
> This connects to your TV and Internet . I have downloaded Filmon to my ipad and all my iTunes films and downloaded stuff can be watched on your TV.
> With Filmon and BBC iplayer downloaded , you can watch live TV from all over the World.
> ...


I am not familiar with Apple tv but when I read the wiki I get confused because to me it seems that I cyn only watch from some pre installed apps, not surf the internet to whatever web tv provider I want. If so its useless for me as I watch a lot of Swedish channels

Correct me if I am wrong please

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

You can also play your computer through the HDMI or other link to view internet TV on your TV.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> You can also play your computer through the HDMI or other link to view internet TV on your TV.
> 
> Pete


Yes ofc, but for us it was better to be able to work with computer at the same time as someone else watching TV. 

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Yes ofc, but for us it was better to be able to work with computer at the same time as someone else watching TV.
> 
> Anders


Only one computer ??



Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> Only one computer ??
> 
> 
> 
> Pete


No 3 laptops on 2 persons but only 1 that can be connected to the TV

:ranger:


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

The smart TV dongle is available in the UK at around £75.

Although it is a neatly packaged solution I'm wondering what advantages it would have over any of the existing boxes that do the same thing such as:
Western Digital TV Live Streaming Media Player: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

This, in fact seems to be capable of doing rather more and costs less.

I guess it's another option.

Pete


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

PeteandSylv said:


> The smart TV dongle is available in the UK at around £75.
> 
> Although it is a neatly packaged solution I'm wondering what advantages it would have over any of the existing boxes that do the same thing such as:
> Western Digital TV Live Streaming Media Player: Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> ...


Perhaps, but its only a mediastreamer with a remotecontrol as I see it. For us the dongle is better because it comes with a full keyboard and mousepad which is used for surfing. What your box can do more I dont really understand

Anders


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Vegaanders said:


> Perhaps, but its only a mediastreamer with a remotecontrol as I see it. For us the dongle is better because it comes with a full keyboard and mousepad which is used for surfing. What your box can do more I dont really understand
> 
> Anders


Firstly it's not "my box". I don't have one and I was only relaying my thoughts, nothing competitive going on! 

One of the things it can do it play films from an external disk drive plugged into it as well as cards. I'm sure there may be more but I don't plan to read all the specs to find out.

Pete


----------



## sjg-uk (Jan 11, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I am not familiar with Apple tv but when I read the wiki I get confused because to me it seems that I cyn only watch from some pre installed apps, not surf the internet to whatever web tv provider I want. If so its useless for me as I watch a lot of Swedish channels
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong please
> 
> Anders


Anders,
Apple TV is a small box , it connects to Internet and TV , but if you also have a Mac , iPad or iTouch , then you can choose to stream what you are watching through to your main TV , as a big monitor .
I have VPN on iPad and have downloaded BBC iplayer , ITV , Filmon etc etc onto the iPad . 
Works a treat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2012)

sjg-uk said:


> Anders,
> Apple TV is a small box , it connects to Internet and TV , but if you also have a Mac , iPad or iTouch , then you can choose to stream what you are watching through to your main TV , as a big monitor .
> I have VPN on iPad and have downloaded BBC iplayer , ITV , Filmon etc etc onto the iPad .
> Works a treat.


I have no Mac and will never have :typing: so I stick to my PC dongle. I connect it and can then forget it there. 

But many systems are good, just to choose what is good for you. 

But I think it shows that TV like we are used to it is not the future. I think satellite TV will have big problems in the future

Anders


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Many threads in the forum is about how to best watch TV from UK and other countries in Cyprus. It seems that it will be harder and harder to use Satellite so another alternative is using Internet. The newest and most expensive tv-sets have internet built in or you can watch on your computer.
> I have tried to find a better solution (also cheaper), a new TV is unnecessary and watching on the computer is not fun for the rest of the family.
> ...


Hi all celebrating Christmas!

Just found out that the smart tv dongle can be bought in Paphos

Bionic Online Computers Shop Cyprus-Everything about Computing


Anders


----------



## volvo64 (Oct 19, 2012)

Vegaanders said:


> I have no Mac and will never have :typing: so I stick to my PC dongle. I connect it and can then forget it there.
> 
> But many systems are good, just to choose what is good for you.
> 
> ...


A few years ago I looked into free sat tv. It takes some technical knowledge and some investment but basically you find an old dish/directv dish, a tuner and a sat tuner and you can direct it at satellites that play international tv. For the UK you're mostly looking at BBC probably. 

Google free-to-air satellite and you should be able to find it. I've never done it though so I have no real life experience.


----------

